# The tally is in, and I hope it's over....(PIC HEAVY)



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

As some of you may know, and I know that a LOT of you do know, because you bombed me into smitherines, that Clany (Badfinger) orchestrated a massive attack on yours truly. Not only did he organize the Monolith bomb for my graduation of EOD school, he also got a punch of puffers, both close and far to fill it up for me. I know right, WTH. Well, without further ado, the devastion that I have been experiencing for a week now...

First up, we have Craig (wyldknight)'s bomb from the far northland eh! And included, a Satori, from last year, yummmmmmm










Next is Lostdogs bomb, including one of his own signature blends, not sure what it is but its got a pic of him on the label










So I guess Lasix decided to do a them of all Robustos, including some fine cc's and one very fine Rodrigo, and I smoked the Rodrigo and it was amazing.










McGreggor decided to join in the fun, look at that fine selection of sticks


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

And here's Pianoman's bomb, love me LGC and that tempus,mmmmmmmmmmmmm










And than there was Tyler, this one came out fuzzy, like when Tyler trys to pick up chicks, they look at him all fuzzy like,










Danfish with a MI Armor with some other great cigars










John Moss must of known I like those Olivias, he sent a couple of em










John Reino coming in and sending me a bag of cigars all ready to smoke, I suspect no amonia in them cigars


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Chris, Cmdio, who I had the chance of herfing with in Michigan sent these babies, he must of heard me talking about lanceros, look at that havana vi pettite










Joe Bazookajoe8 Knowing I love me some Savinellis, along with the newly released La Duena, and some other great new to me cigars










This next one from my good buddy Shawn, Oldmso, can speak for itself.










Clancy, the mastermind behind all of this, sent me some tats...










From my good herfing and relaxing and drinking buddy Ron Stacy Shuckins, a box of my favorite cc


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I can assure you, if you are in awe at this point you better get a towel to wipe up the drool, these next ones took my breath away...

Ol Bob Trilobyte, decided he wanted to hit me with enough sticks to fill a drawer, Seriously Bob...










Pete, Bigsarge had the smae idea, but I'm thinking he was in cohoots with Bob, and had to beat him by a cigar or two










ZK 2.0 decided to say congrats with a very nice box of Monte EL 2010's.










Last, but certainly not least the LOB reared their ugly heads and hit me with this....... I mean come on guys, really...............a box of my most favorite, yes I know I said that the PSD4's were but thats when price is involved, but back to the story...........................................................................................................................................................

Yup you guessed, a box from 2011, these babies are ready to go, but I might wait another year, who knows. If anyone is in the Springs area feel free to stop on by.......I might even let ya have one of those cigars that the LOB sent me.


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I am still in shock from all of this. Hell, you guys gave me something that I will never forget, hell itll take me forever to just smoke what was in those bombs. I wanted EOD, to me making it through school and earning my Basic EOD Badge was all I needed. This was defiantly the greatest gift I have EVER received. And I am humbled to be the recipient of it. Seriously, if there is ever anything I can do for you guys, let me know. 

Thanks, thanks, thanks, than-you, many thanks
Rob Swanson AKA Swany


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I guess I should show ya guys and gals what it looks like, so here she is. This pics start at the top and work their way down in order.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! It's all I can manage to say. That has to be the biggest bomb run ever! Those guys must not know you've been messing with their sisters:boink:


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

holy bananas.... one massive attack... how are you even standing after that one... very nice work, guys.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

That's awesome Swany! Glad you were able to get it home.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Geez, that thing looks like it should hold high dollar stereo equipment! It's freaking crazy looking. Glad you got it home okay and glad you are part of the community bro!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Jaw dropping shock and awe. 

Awesome. Just awesome!!!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Amazing bomb for an amazing BOTL


----------



## xSentinelx (Aug 16, 2012)

Congrats On the graduation and the epic bombs. School did not get you ready to detonate these bombs!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Couldn't have gone to a better guy! I've enjoyed waiting for this one to hit!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Swany, it couldn't have gone to a better guy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats on EOD school, of course.... but I stll see some room in there - :nod: :lol:


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Congrats on your graduation. 

Well orchestrated Puffers, Gianormous hit..well done! I think it moved.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad to see that my little part of that made it to you in time Rob. Congrats Brother!
The LostDog13 is a Cain Habano (picture on the label is my baby girl Meagan).


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Great job to everyone who contributed.

That's a beautiful site Rob. Enjoy!


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

:jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Well done everyone. Congrats Swany, and enjoy all that great stuff as you are playing with your little bombs


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

yes!!!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

over? i dunno about that one.....


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

bazookajoe8 said:


> over? i dunno about that one.....


*Brain:* Doubt it...

*Pinky:* Egad, seriously, just look on the back of that coin you gave us and realize we don't have to live by the same principal...

*Brain:* Exactly, and don't freak out if there are electronics rigged inside the box... Call it de-sesitivity training.... We'll be back in the lab Friday...

*Pinky:* Narf! for a while!!!

*Brain:* And we have plans...


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

:crutch:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

you just keep telling yourself its over...............


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Doubt it...
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, seriously, just look on the back of that coin you gave us and realize we don't have to live by the same principal...
> 
> ...


Great, come on Ian, do ya have to?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> you just keep telling yourself its over...............


A guy can dream can't he.

Seriously though, havent you guys caused enough trouble?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Ohh and since no one got my dumb joke, heres a pic of what the LOB sent me...


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

Nicely done guys....great hit! That looks like a bomb full of quality time


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

You have enough room in the Monolith to hold your original cigars plus all the bombs? It would be funny if with all the bombs the new humidor wasn't big enough.


----------



## bigswol2 (Feb 18, 2007)

Wow


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

WOW! That was an amazing bomb. Well done guys.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've been away from puff.com too long. I miss seeing bombs in action and I love seeing cigar pics. Nice job.


----------

